# Kontoüberweisungen



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2002)

hallo  

hat jemand ahnung davon wie gefährlich, eine unverschlüsselte  übermitlung ,der  kontonummer ist  ??  zwecks gutschrift  auf mein konto 
oder wäre es besser  sich ein onlien konto für sowas anlegen ???
oder ist das auch nicht viel sicherer  dann wenn ich kontonummer 
unverschlüsselt verschicke  ??


----------



## SprMa (17 Dezember 2002)

*Nur* mit deiner Kontonummer kann keiner was anfangen. In Verbindung mit der Bankleitzahl wäre es denkbar, daß ein Lastschrift-Auftrag vorgenommen wird, der nicht von dir authorisiert wurde. Hier hast du aber (fast) immer die Möglichkeit das Geld zurücküberweisen zu lassen.
Dieser denkbare Fall ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich, da alle "Versender", die per Lastschrift einfordern (zB. Amazon) vorher den "Besteller" auf die eine oder andere Art verifizieren.

Wenn dir die Sache mit dem Konto zu unsicher ist - egal, ob es sich dabei um ein "normales" oder ein "online" Konto handelt - dann bitte den Geldgeber, dir einen Verrechnungsscheck zu schicken. Den kann er per Übergabe-Einschreiben versenden; das bekommst nur du persönlich. Du kannst dann zu deiner Bank gehen und den Scheck einlösen.
Geld übertragen, Bezahlung hat funktioniert und keiner muß deine Kontonummer kennen.


Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2002)

ich meinte  kontomißbrauch   von Gangstern und nicht Amazon oder  sowas ,  das es schecks gibt weiß ich schon seite  30 jhren , mag aber kein scheck ;)
danke  für  die teil beantwortung meiner frage  , aber sehr viel schlauer bin ich nicht jezt


----------



## Heiko (17 Dezember 2002)

Übertragung von persönlichen Daten in unverschlüsselter Form ist pfui.
Das gilt umso mehr wenn die Daten mit Geld zu tun haben.


----------



## SprMa (17 Dezember 2002)

Da stellt sich die Frage, warum du "Gangstern" deine Kontonummer geben willst... :roll:


Matthias


----------



## virenscanner (17 Dezember 2002)

@Didi44

Wenn die Übermittlung der KTO unverschlüsselt erfolgt, so ist natürlich zu "bedenken", dass auf allen beteiligten Rechnern diese KTO "vorbeirauscht" (und zumindest theoretisch die Übertragung "abgehört" werden könnte).  

Geht es hier um die Übermittlung per Mail?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Dezember 2002)

ich hab den eindruck hier könne einige nicht lesen * Gg *
es geht nicht darum wem ich was gebe dann ist ja kein mißbrauch ,,
auch nicht um E Mails , steht alles klar und deutlich da , aber ich guck nicht wieder rein hier kann man sich die fingern wund tipen,  bis man vernümpftige antwort kriegt , so unklar hab ich mich bestimmt nicht ausgesdrückt !!

tschüß dannn  bye bye


----------



## virenscanner (17 Dezember 2002)

@konto

Auch wenn Du es vielleich nicht mehr lesen wirst, möchte ich doch folgendes noch klarstellen:


> ...auch nicht um E Mails , steht alles klar und deutlich da...


Der Übermittlungsmöglichkeiten gibt es mehrere, eine davon wäre EMail. Um die zusätzliche Gefährdung durch unverschlüsselte Übertragung abzuschätzen ist es notwendig, zumindest die *Art* der Übermittlung exakt zu kennen.  Genau die beschreibst Du in Deinem Eingangsposting nicht.


> ...kann man sich die fingern wund tipen, bis man vernümpftige antwort kriegt...


Eine vollständige "Beschreibung" der Ausgangssituation ist schon erforderlich...  Ich persönlich kann jedenfalls aus Deinem Posting nicht erkennen, an welche Übermittlungsart Du hier "gedacht" hast.

Und ich denke mal, so *unvernünftig* war meine Antwort wohl nicht...

Virenscanner


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2003)

*wie dann?*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Übertragung von persönlichen Daten in unverschlüsselter Form ist pfui.
> Das gilt umso mehr wenn die Daten mit Geld zu tun haben.



hi leute!

wie löst ihr dieses problem denn in der praxis? ich sende meine kontodaten per mail raus, aber ich habe nicht unbedingt ein gutes gefühl ( - ja, klaro, ich meine jetzt e-mail  ). das problem ist nur: ich kann meinem transaktionspartner ja schlecht zumuten, z. b. PGP oder so zu installieren, nur für eine transaktion. 

scheck halte ich auch für ungünstig, lange laufzeit und postgebühren.

und was haltet ihr davon, die bankdaten in der kaufabwicklung ("überweisung plus") zu hinterlegen? gibts da auch bedenken??

schönen gruss


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2003)

*quo vadis Lastschrift*



> daß ein Lastschrift-Auftrag vorgenommen wird, der nicht von dir authorisiert wurde. Hier hast du aber (fast) immer die Möglichkeit das Geld zurücküberweisen zu lassen.



das fast kann man bei einhaltung der Fristen streichen, denn:

jeder Lastschriftvorgang kann vom Kontoinhaber innerhalb von 6 Wochen ohne angabe von Gruenden storniert werden. 

Das Geld wird dann unverzueglich wieder gutgeschrieben, und der Abbucher hat ne fette "Lastschriftrücklauf" Gebuehr am Hals. Sollte die Lastschrift rechtens sein, muss der Zahlungsempfaenger dann einen regulaeren Mahnbescheid erwirken oder eine Rechnung stellen. Sollte er dreisterweise den gleichen Betrag nocheinmal abbuchen, dann wird er sich besonders freuen, sollte die Bank dann naemlich einen missbrauch des Lastschriftsverfahren erkennen, und da sind die Banken sehr pingelig, dann wird ihm das Recht Lastschriften einzureichen stark beschnitten, er muss dann z.b. bei jeder lastschrift eine Kundenunterschrift vorweisen. 

also sind Lastschriften, das z.Zeit sicherste Zahlungsverfahren FÜR DEN KUNDEN, und das unsicherste für den Händler. Nicht umsonst wollen die lieber Vorkasse per Überweisung, denn da kommt man so schnell NICHT wieder an das Geld. Nachnahme ist auch nicht soooo toll, denn bezahlen muss man bevor man den Inhalt der Sendung sieht. Und wenn dann nur ein Haufen Elektroschrott statt des DVD-Players im Paket ist, ist man wieder gearscht ..  ...


----------

